# rx mini



## andro (23/12/16)

who has stock?


----------



## Frostbite (23/12/16)

We have one in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (23/12/16)

Not on the site though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (23/12/16)

Pm sent


----------



## Damian (12/3/17)

I have a black RX Mini for sale. You can make me a offer. I'm in cpt 0832837715


----------

